# America's Next Top MUA Casting



## WhippedCrm (Sep 4, 2008)

I just saw this casting & thought of all you fabulous Specktra MUA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Casting Call Information*

*City: New York tri-state area *

*State: NY*





CASTING NOTICE 

Are you Americas #1 Makeup Artist?

Are you a trend setter, creative and ready to show the world what you are made of?

Do you feel your talent is unique and versatile enough to grace the cover of today’s top magazines?

Are you new to the business and trying to get your foot in the door or have you been working in the industry for years but need that one big break to stand out from the pack?

Now is the chance to make your dreams a reality.  

The Iconic Brand, Max Factor and Lifetime Television are joining forces to find the hottest up-and-coming makeup artists from the NY Tri-state area to compete for $100,000 cash and a contract with Max Factor.

If you are interested in this exciting opportunity please Apply now and take the time to tell us a bit about your self, your history in the makeup world, a link to your work or any photos, a recent photo of yourself no more then 6 months old and your reasons for wanting to me on the show.

The show shoots in Los Angeles in September 2008, so you must be willing and able to fly to LA for a few weeks. 


Are you Americas #1 Makeup Artist? Now Casting :: RealityWanted.com : Reality TV and Game Show Casting Calls


----------



## dorkeelovex (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh man I want to do that!! I'm sure tryouts in LA have passed but I it is a successful show (which I am sure it will be!!) maybe I'll check it out next season. Now I have time to prepare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 4, 2008)

The cutoff date is 9/16/08 theres still time!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 4, 2008)

Um, I am excited to watch this!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw this on Craigslist like 2 wks ago.
I was kinda skeptical about it.

but i would love to see something like this on TV
heck they have a reality show for everything ... why not makeup.

i would def tune in.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 14, 2008)

Just the NY tri-state area? Well, that blows.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG!

A Spektrette NEEDS TO ENTER!!!


----------



## dominicana90 (Sep 14, 2008)

When is the air date?  Is there like a site?  I would like to know for later reference because I know for sure I'm not ready lol.  Someone sign up!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow I would love to watch a show like this!  I hope that someone we know will enter!


----------



## *KT* (Sep 14, 2008)

It's legit... just found it on the website.  I really hope at least one Spectra member makes it on the show!

Now Casting - Makeup Artists | myLifetime.com


----------



## Celly (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_It's legit... just found it on the website. I really hope at least one Spectra member makes it on the show!

Now Casting - Makeup Artists | myLifetime.com_

 
I went last month for a on camer interview at there casting studio in Century City. I am just waiting to hear if I will be called to be on the show so wish me luck. They said that they will be doing call backs the end of this month. 

Here is the phone number if you are in the LA Area I would advise you to call them to set up a date where you can go for your on camera interview.
424-653-1928


----------



## *KT* (Sep 17, 2008)

^  
Good luck to you!  No way I'd even attempt it, but I've love to see some of you competing!


----------



## jenavii (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Celly* 

 
_I went last month for a on camer interview at there casting studio in Century City. I am just waiting to hear if I will be called to be on the show so wish me luck. They said that they will be doing call backs the end of this month. 

Here is the phone number if you are in the LA Area I would advise you to call them to set up a date where you can go for your on camera interview.
424-653-1928_

 
CONGRATS!!! I hope you make it!!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 13, 2008)

MAN! How the hell did I miss that?!?! I always wondered why they have cooks, designers, hairstylists, models...yet no MUAs. And that's the only way I'd ever be on reality tv ...


----------

